# Radiant green Schwinn trifecta



## rollfaster (Apr 9, 2022)

Not often do you get the chance to have three models in the same color available for a great pic. Just thought I’d share. 59 Tiger, 61 American and 61 Speedster.


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Apr 9, 2022)

Wow,wow,wow


----------



## Oilit (Apr 10, 2022)

Three bikes and just one picture?


----------



## rollfaster (Apr 10, 2022)

Here ya go.


----------



## DonChristie (Apr 10, 2022)

Green with envy! Nice pics!


----------



## Rivnut (Apr 15, 2022)

Stunning


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Apr 16, 2022)

Rivnut said:


> Stunning



I agree.


----------

